# General > Photography >  Barcelona 2008

## Deemac

Hi folks, Visited Barcelona, Spain on holiday last week and decided to take the "arty, photographic" head with me (!!). Mainly concentrated on the Antonio Gaudi tourist attractions. (what a VERY clever chap he was: 1852 - 1926). What a wonderful city for the budding photographer. I probably took about 400+ shots over the 3 full days that I was there. Highly recommended. Here are a small initial selection.







These are all of the Sagrada Familia (which is still under construction)

----------


## Deemac

Some more . . . .

----------


## Deemac

And a few more.

----------


## Sporran

Wow, your photos are fantastic, Deemac!!! What a visual feast for the eye! All those shapes and patterns, which you have captured so beautifully!  :Grin: 

I look forward to seeing more.....

----------


## psyberyeti

Not a 'best one' there.... A feast for the eyes, all of them. There must be more to come??

[Mind you, the B&W one could do with some colour :Wink: ]

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank you Deemac for shareing those. Looks a bit different than I imagined.
When anybody mentions Barcelona, I think of Faulty Towers.lol ::  Ke

----------


## wifie

More please!  Stunning!  Something in every pic - thanks Deemac!  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Glad your enjoying these. Here's another batch.

----------


## Deemac

And some more . . . .

----------


## Deemac

And another.

----------


## wifie

Do you have any other angles of that chandelier?  It is fab!

----------


## Bobinovich

Stunning stuff D.  Loving the water ripple reflection on the bow of that boat at the end, and the reflected photographer & friend are strangely familiar  :Grin:

----------


## Anne x

Deemac those Pics are stunning and I am led to believe that Barcelona is a very hard City to Capture in Pics and you have managed it thank you for sharing them

----------


## arana negra

Fantastic !!!!  must put Barcelona on my to do list soon by the look of your photos, mine would not be anything like as good mind you.

Love the angles on them, thankyou for posting them.

----------


## North Light

Deemac,

Some great images here, I particularly like the very simple photographs such as the sixth and seventh.

----------


## wifie

They are my favouites too North Light!  No 6 is amazing - trying to work out if it is the light comin in the window or the architecture (or jiggery pokery by Deemac - lol).  I love no 7 as the arches are so simple but amazing.

----------


## Raven

Great stuff Deemac! I would love to go to Barfelona! I especially like number 1 & 3 in post 2

----------


## wicker05

Fantastic!

----------


## Moi x

Great photos Deemac.  :Grin: 

I wish you'd told us you were going to Barcelona, I'd have happily paid you to poison the Catalan tart who stole my gullible oaf of an ex.  :: 

Moi x

----------


## Deemac

Again thanks for looking folks.

Here's a final batch on this thread.

----------


## Deemac



----------


## Deemac

Last but not least.

----------


## wifie

Cor Barcelona just has to be on the "to do" list!  :Smile:

----------


## Torvaig

These are truly amazing; thanks for sharing them....

----------


## Raven

Great stuff! Love the staircase one!

----------

